
Apple Added to Dow Jones Industrial Average - gmays
http://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-added-to-dow-jones-industrial-average-1425650402
======
gmays
Non-paywall link: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-06/apple-
to-j...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-06/apple-to-join-dow-
jones-industrial-average-replace-at-t)

